# Moving to australia from croatia and starting a new life



## GOGY CRO

Hi there,
I need some help. At the moment Im living with my family in Croatia, married with two little girls. Because of the hole situation in Europe I am considering moving with my family to Australia. I am an australian citizen as I was born there and lived there for 13 years, so its not going to be a problem to get my husband a visa and as for the kids well they are automaticly australian citizens. My main question is has anyone been in the same situation or knows of anyone. I have family in Melbourne so for the beginning they would give me a place to stay. I work at a bank here in Croatia so have 7 years of banking experience. My husband is a Croatian teacher but also worked for 5 years as a car dealer. Would it be hard for us to find a job down under, and anyones opinion on the situation is more then welcome.


----------



## Boboa

Hey there. It shouldn't be a problem for you to get a job, depending on what your experience in banking is. Everything but customer service is doing well, customer service is getting outsourced to Philippines or India. 

For your husband. A teacher decently not, needed an OECD qualification, US, UK, South Africa etc. so if he want to be a teacher he will have to retrain in TAFE. 
Car dealership is doing alright, but this highly depending on his language skills, plus he will need to compete with multilingual sales reps from china. Chinese make extremely large market in Victoria, Croatians and ex-Yugoslavs are not that big of a market.


----------



## zaratino

GOGY, wish you all best in getting a job for you both, I won´t give up in finding one...
It has always been my dream to live downunder, hope it´s gonna come true soon...


----------



## GOGY CRO

Let me know if anything comes up


----------



## zaratino

GOGY CRO said:


> Let me know if anything comes up


you're in greater advantage than me, but sure, will let you know


----------



## rufa

GOGY CRO said:


> Hi there,
> I need some help. At the moment Im living with my family in Croatia, married with two little girls. Because of the hole situation in Europe I am considering moving with my family to Australia. I am an australian citizen as I was born there and lived there for 13 years, so its not going to be a problem to get my husband a visa and as for the kids well they are automaticly australian citizens. My main question is has anyone been in the same situation or knows of anyone. I have family in Melbourne so for the beginning they would give me a place to stay. I work at a bank here in Croatia so have 7 years of banking experience. My husband is a Croatian teacher but also worked for 5 years as a car dealer. Would it be hard for us to find a job down under, and anyones opinion on the situation is more then welcome.


 Hey gogy

I have a similar situation. I also am An. Australian citizen living in Portugal for the last 25 years and am planning to move to Australia too. 
The situation in Europe is not good at all, and it's time to move away from all this and start a new life.

Wish you the best of luck, and send in the visa application as soon as possible as it will still take 6 months to process.


----------

